# Scope Opinions?



## KGarner (Oct 24, 2010)

I currently have a Leupold 3x9x50 VX1 and am thinking of buying one of the Nikon Buckmasters 4.5x14x40.  I am just wondering what everyone thought about the Nikon scopes, this one also has the BDC reticle.  I am shooting a .300 WinMag.  All input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deadend (Oct 24, 2010)

They are good scopes for the money.  The bdc on the Nikon is not good IMO.  I've had one and most other bdc reticles are better.  The Nikon is too busy and the circles subtend too much of the target.  The warranty service leaves something to be desired from my experience.  I wouldn't give up a Leupold for one.


----------



## germag (Oct 24, 2010)

My personal opinion...and it's really to be taken as just that, only an opinion....is that BDC reticles are more trouble than they're worth. I much prefer to get the actual dope on the load I'm using and use a scope that allows me to dial bullet drop compensation into the turrets so I can just hold dead-on. I really prefer mildot type reticles so I can range with the reticle, dial the dope into the turret, figure the wind deflection and use the windage mildots to hold for the wind an let 'er rip. It sounds like a lot, but IMO it's a lot more accurate than using the one-size-fits-all BDC reticles, and it's really pretty quick and easy with a little practice.

As far as scope quality, I think that the VX-I and the Buckmaster are about equal...both are really sort of entry level scopes. One thing I like about the Buckmaster over the VX-I is that it has click adjustments for windage and elevation....the VX-I has friction adjustments. However, for deer hunting I prefer a lower power on bottom....no more than 4x. But....if you're planning to do any longer range shooting, the 14x on top is a plus and I believe that the 4.5-14x Buckmaster is a side focus (parallax adjustment) scope...another plus for longer range shooting. 

I think the Buckmaster is a decent quality scope for the money. I think it normally sells for about $280....but if you really want to get into quality for the money, save another $150-200 and either look at one of the Nikon Monarch line or a Zeiss Conquest.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Oct 28, 2010)

the buckmaster is a good scope, but the field of view is awful.. reminds me of looking through a pvc pipe..


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 5, 2010)

Love my Nikon Buckmasters 3X9, but I would not swap out a Luepold for it unless I was having real trouble with the Leo.


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 6, 2010)

*Scopes*

I have used a leupold VXIII for along time and just purchased the new 4200 Elite 6x24x40 and I was shocked.  Very nice mil-dot rec mounted it on my sniper rifle and shot a group of 3 at 100 yrs 308 cal 168 grn national match lake city covered all three holes with a quarter.  Oh ya forgot to mention three different people shot that group togeather with same gun and scope.


----------



## bross07 (Nov 16, 2010)

Save up a little $ and get a Zeiss Conquest.....


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2010)

bross07 said:


> Save up a little $ and get a Zeiss Conquest.....



For just under $400 they simply can't be beat.  I can't imagine you not being happy with one of these gems.  I'd put them up against much higher costing glass.


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 20, 2010)

nkbigdog said:


> I have used a leupold VXIII for along time and just purchased the new 4200 Elite 6x24x40 and I was shocked.  Very nice mil-dot rec mounted it on my sniper rifle and shot a group of 3 at 100 yrs 308 cal 168 grn national match lake city covered all three holes with a quarter.  Oh ya forgot to mention three different people shot that group togeather with same gun and scope.



The 4200 Elite is an amazing scope. Hard to beat it for the price range.


----------



## Big Andy (Nov 21, 2010)

If I had to buy buy one it would either be a Burris or a Bushnell elite. Burris is American made and has great customer service.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zeiss Conquest. I have owned a wide variety of scopes and I would put this one up against any of them. Great scope at a reasonable price.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Andy said:


> If I had to buy buy one it would either be a Burris or a Bushnell elite. Burris is American made and has great customer service.



I have a Burris 4-16x44 signature series I'll sell you if you like Burris.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 1, 2010)

you get what you pay for..... i personally can't stand nikon. i would at leastr get a nicer model leupold, but if possible a swarvoski is a better choice!


----------



## CraigMo (Jan 4, 2011)

I just bought a new scope for my 30-06 Rem 700.  I had a nearly new Bushnell 3200 with their DOA 600 reticle, similar function...  The problem is the short eye relief on the Bushnell.  When I looked at replacement scopes, I found Nikon and Bushnell to be similar, and went with a Leup VX-II 4-12X50mm.  I love the Leup.  Let me know if you want to get rid of your VX-I.

I now know to look for about 4" eye relief for anything I'll be looking through on a 30-06 or higher energy rifle.


----------

